# Disquette d'intallation pour Macintosh classic II



## chcout (14 Septembre 2006)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens de recuperer un bon vieux macintosh classic II acheté en 1991. 
Il tournait bien jusqu'au moment au une personne un peu trop curieuse a appuyer sur le bouton de remise a zero...  du coup j'ai une disquette avec un point d'interrogation au demarrage!

Alors je cherche une personne qui pourrait me dire comment me faire des disquettes de demarrage facilement. Mais mon powerbook G4 n'a pas de disquette . 

Merci d'avance

Cdt 

Chcout


----------



## FloMac (14 Septembre 2006)

chcout a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je viens de recuperer un bon vieux macintosh classic II acheté en 1991.
> Il tournait bien jusqu'au moment au une personne un peu trop curieuse a appuyer sur le bouton de remise a zero...  du coup j'ai une disquette avec un point d'interrogation au demarrage!
> ...



Bonsoir
le classic ne redemarre pas ? rien a faire ?



on a beau avoir de bonne idées et des astuces sur ce forum

faire un jeu de disquettes sans lecteur de disquettes ???
j'vois pas bien


----------



## Invité (14 Septembre 2006)

C'est quoi ce bouton de remise &#224; z&#233;ro sur le ClassicII ?
Tu veux quoi exactement, que quelqu'un t'envoie les D7 par la limace ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2006)

CE Mac ne fait pas partie de ceux qui avaient un syst&#232;me de d&#233;marrage en Rom ?


----------



## chcout (14 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> CE Mac ne fait pas partie de ceux qui avaient un système de démarrage en Rom ?



J'ai essayé la manip pour demarrer avec le systeme sur la rom et rien...

J'ai trouvé un page internet explicant comment faire des disquettes systemes depuis un PC en utilisant les commandes DOS, mais rien...

J'ai demandé à la personne qui m'a donné ce macintosh classic 2, de regarder chez elle, des fois qu'elle retrouverait les disquettes.


----------



## chcout (14 Septembre 2006)

Invité a dit:


> C'est quoi ce bouton de remise à zéro sur le ClassicII ?
> Tu veux quoi exactement, que quelqu'un t'envoie les D7 par la limace ?



Le bouton de remise a zéro est situé sur le coté gauche de l'ecran 

C quoi la limace ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Septembre 2006)

La POSTE !!


----------



## chcout (14 Septembre 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> La POSTE !!



Ben oui pourquoi pas si c la meilleur solution...

J'attend que la personne qui me l'a donné, me donne une reponse à savoir si elle a retrouvé les disquettes.
Et si c negatif, je peux reprendre contact avec vous pour faire une envoi par la limace  

Chcout


----------



## FloMac (14 Septembre 2006)

chcout a dit:


> Ben oui pourquoi pas si c la meilleur solution...
> 
> J'attend que la personne qui me l'a donn&#233;, me donne une reponse &#224; savoir si elle a retrouv&#233; les disquettes.
> Et si c negatif, je peux reprendre contact avec vous pour faire une envoi par la limace
> ...



je comprend pourquoi il ne repart pas avec la rom  !
et il n'est pas possible de le mettre en reseau ?


----------



## chcout (15 Septembre 2006)

Je vois pas trop comment le mettre en réseau...
J'ai un powerbook, et ma copine a un PC


----------



## Invité (15 Septembre 2006)

Bon, je viens de regarder. Mes 4400 ne veulent pas monter les D7, le ClassicII est à la cave, et le Super Disck Imation ne fonctionne plus  
En cas de besoin absolu, je remonterai le Classic. Je suis le thread.


----------



## chcout (20 Septembre 2006)

J'ai récupéré les disquettes d'installation du systeme.
Maintenant je n'arrive pas à le ré-installé... et il me dit qu'il ne trouve pas le disque dur SCSI.
Es-ce que le DD a planté? 
je n'y comprends pas grand chose
Je n'arrive pas non plus a faire une disquette de demarrage pour le systeme minimal
C space


----------



## Invité (20 Septembre 2006)

Ca rejoint singulièrement un autre post, tout à fait actuel :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=151491


----------

